# is is so funny - youtub snake trying to hatch a tree



## Pythons Rule (Dec 2, 2009)

check this vid out its the funniest and some people recon its not stressfull for the mother by taking the eggs! 
the owner said the eggs are in the incubator and only 10 days away from hatching and the mother is still doing this....

[video=youtube;8ZOPv_uLIBY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZOPv_uLIBY[/video]


----------



## ChrisZhang (Dec 2, 2009)

:d :d


----------



## Jazza369 (Dec 2, 2009)

aww poor thing hahahahahahaha


----------



## chondrogreen (Dec 2, 2009)

videos no longer there


----------



## antaresia_boy (Dec 2, 2009)

haha cute


----------



## Pythons Rule (Dec 2, 2009)

its still working for me chondro wonder why thats happening


----------



## Slytherin (Dec 2, 2009)

Poor mumma snake! The instinct to brood must be very strong in her.


----------



## Chrisreptile (Dec 2, 2009)

chondrogreen said:


> videos no longer there



The video's not working for me either


----------



## Pythons Rule (Dec 3, 2009)

maybe type snake trying it in you tube and see if it shows up there.


----------



## absinthe_616 (Dec 8, 2009)

haaaaaaaahahahah this is cute!


----------



## poguebono (Dec 8, 2009)

Awww!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 8, 2009)

I dont get it?
What is she doing apart from just flinching?


----------



## ihavebeardy (Dec 8, 2009)

i dont get it either..
looks more like tree hugging
instead of tree hatching....


----------



## Contagion (Dec 8, 2009)

Those flinches are what snakes do to raise their body temp to incubate eggs. 

poor girl... wonder how they'll snap her out of it?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks, i guess its a snake breeders inside joke
As i dont keep snakes i dont get it


----------



## Pythons Rule (Apr 28, 2010)

she thinks the tree is the eggs there shiver to keep eggs warm. what is there not to get? have a look for snake natural incubation info then you'll look at the vid again and know what she's doing hehe.


----------



## IronTom (Apr 28, 2010)

My guess is they didn't wash out the cage after taking the clutch from her. She can still smell the eggs and that is driving her instinct to incubate. I'm no expert though, maybe they did clean everything and she just hasn't snapped out of it...


----------

